# eating binge?



## lovalotz (May 3, 2006)

Okay, well I'm not fat or anything, but I have found myself eating alot when I get home. I usually eat a large breakfast, and then a small lunch in the afternoon. Then later I get really hungry and just eat. Does anyone else do this? I excercise daily on my treadmill and play ddr often..but I can't help but feel guilty afterwards. Help!


----------



## Wattage (May 3, 2006)

Hey Lovalotz,

What you are describing is in fact very normal. Depending on your age, menstrual cycle and other factors, participating in a binge once and a while is not uncommon. The issue is when binging becomes the norm and is followed by feelings of guilt and remorse. 

I suggest taking stock of your eating habits as a starting point. Do you eat large meals infrequently? This can lead to feeling more hungry once mealtime rolls around. You may want to try eating smaller amounts more frequently, not allowing yourself to reach the point where you feel like you could eat a horse! Also, take stock of what you are eating. Are you eating a lot of highly refined foods while neglecting high quality sources of protein? Fibre rich foods and high quality protein sources keep you feeling fuller and satisfied longer. Highly processed foods such as fast food, white breads, etc. take little effort for your body to process so you end up feeling hungry sooner on as many or more calories.

I hope this helps shed a little light into your eating pattern. Of course, if it ever becomes a problem, I encourage you to seek the advice of a dietician or examine other triggers for your altered eating patterns. If you can nip it at the bud, you will have an easier transition back to healthy eating patterns and your body will thank you in the long run.

Hang in there! Let us know how things go


----------



## lovalotz (May 3, 2006)

wow thanks
you sure know alot! 
I'll try to eat more healthly haha
I'll let you know how it's going


----------

